# Baby King Cobra



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey everyone, thought I would share a picture of Eve. She's a baby king cobra.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice!!!


TY


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

You have a baby King Cobra?
You sir, are brave.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Sweet snake. I think I'v seen that pic before somewhere. Are you the guy with the gaboon and all the other hots?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what the hell!!!? is he like d-fanged or whatever?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

WTF?! you have a set of iron thats for sure.


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> what the hell!!!? is he like d-fanged or whatever?


No she's not defanged, I dont believe in that stuff. Even though theyll grow back, defanged and venomoids is against my beliefs. It's like cutting a Piranhas lips off to me. It's inhumane. My belief's are if you're scared of the snake, and the fury contained within, dont buy it.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

U are one brave man i get scared when my corn is angry lol nice snake.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Very Nice Girl


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

lewis said:


> Very Nice Girl


TY


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Man, my Kingsnake scares the sh*t out of me.
Well, not overly, but it still hurts when she bites.
I don't think I'd be able to keep a King Cobra.
What will you do with it's fully grown? They're f*cking big.


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Man, my Kingsnake scares the sh*t out of me.
> Well, not overly, but it still hurts when she bites.
> I don't think I'd be able to keep a King Cobra.
> What will you do with it's fully grown? They're f*cking big.


I'll keep her in a custom built vision cage in my shed... along with my other hots. I actually have a guy trying to buy her right now, offering me more money than I gave for her, so I might sell her, and buy me an Sunset monocled. With the morph prices sky high right now, its almost insane to give $2500 for a snake, but a friend of mine has a pair, and is trying to breed them, and he offered me a female for $300 when they hatch. So if all goes well, thats what I'll probably do.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

PygoPower said:


> Man, my Kingsnake scares the sh*t out of me.
> Well, not overly, but it still hurts when she bites.
> I don't think I'd be able to keep a King Cobra.
> What will you do with it's fully grown? They're f*cking big.


I'll keep her in a custom built vision cage in my shed... along with my other hots. I actually have a guy trying to buy her right now, offering me more money than I gave for her, so I might sell her, and buy me an Sunset monocled. With the morph prices sky high right now, its almost insane to give $2500 for a snake, but a friend of mine has a pair, and is trying to breed them, and he offered me a female for $300 when they hatch. So if all goes well, thats what I'll probably do.
[/quote]

dangggg, uve got balls. have u ever been bit? is that thing tame or what>?


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> Man, my Kingsnake scares the sh*t out of me.
> Well, not overly, but it still hurts when she bites.
> I don't think I'd be able to keep a King Cobra.
> What will you do with it's fully grown? They're f*cking big.


I'll keep her in a custom built vision cage in my shed... along with my other hots. I actually have a guy trying to buy her right now, offering me more money than I gave for her, so I might sell her, and buy me an Sunset monocled. With the morph prices sky high right now, its almost insane to give $2500 for a snake, but a friend of mine has a pair, and is trying to breed them, and he offered me a female for $300 when they hatch. So if all goes well, thats what I'll probably do.
[/quote]

dangggg, uve got balls. have u ever been bit? is that thing tame or what>?
[/quote]

Actually, contrary to popular belief, cobras are reluctant to bite, as they only strike straightforward, especially kings.







Also, what is not very common knowledge about a cobra, is their not "dumb" but they're not really smart enough to know its YOU or YOUR BODY that their sitting on. This little known fact is why theyre so popular amongst snake charmers. So in other words, as long as you dont make any sudden movements and spook the snake, which would cause them to strike in any direction, you're safe with a cobra. Cobras only strike when they feel threatened. So as in any case, with any dangerous animal, respect the snake, and you'll get the same in return.









As far as being bitten, I got bit on the boot one time, by a Timber Rattler, but the fangs didnt actually penetrate the leather. Handling hots is a very touchy subject. I had a gaboon one time, that I raised from a 4 inch baby, and when full grown she was 4 ft, and weighed about 25 lbs, and i could handle her like most people handle a constrictor. I knew her like the back of my hand, and she wouldve never bit me, she never even pretended to act hostile toward me. Granted, I wouldnt go into another hot herp keepers house, and pick up his black mamba, simply because of what I've seen and know. You'd be surprised the responses I get when people see pics of me handling my hot herps bare handed... My favorite is "Man dont you know that thing can kill you"....


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice hannah, malayan blood lines, yes?

I don't endorse free-handling...as it well, can be a bad ending. Hot keepers need to remember that the law makers and the general public are TERRIFIED of snakes, even if incorrectly...but when they see free-handled hots it gives their fights fuel, and helps prohibit their possession.

That said I think it looks splendid, it has good body weight, do you have it feeding on scented?

I agree, the morph market is a load of crap, hots or not hot...I mean with the money some idiots spend I could buy more acerage..LOL I will never get it...

I am more of a locality purist anyway..so most of the morphs really do not call to me...but I always have loved the hannah, and have several pairs..we hatched out 28 this year, from Vietnamese bloodlines.

Keep us posted...


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Nice hannah, malayan blood lines, yes?
> 
> I don't endorse free-handling...as it well, can be a bad ending. Hot keepers need to remember that the law makers and the general public are TERRIFIED of snakes, even if incorrectly...but when they see free-handled hots it gives their fights fuel, and helps prohibit their possession.
> 
> ...


 I have a pair of puff adders that breed like rabbits. I'm feeding her baby puff adders as of now.









Do you by any chance know of a place where I can acquire and Inland Taipan? or maybe a King Brown? Those seem to be elite in the hot keeper world, and I'm having trouble finding aussie snakes among my sources.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Nice snake your crazy for handling it :nod: My friend lost half of his pinky finger from a pygmy


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

A M A Z I N G
wow
very cool
are there certain permits needed for "hot" snakes


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Al..first your question....depends what state you live in, county, city etc...

Some States have very prohibitive regulation, but there are states with literally no restrictions, however in those states with no regulations you often find cities and counties with prohibitive ordinances etc...

Florida has one of the best systems in place and it operates very similiarly to the federal falconry licensing, where you get sponsored by a licensed keeper and have to put in so many hours of experience before you are able to aquire permits for that species. Other states require permits, and have requirements that must be met before those permits will be issued.

Antivenine aquisition is paramount, and sadly hardly any hot keepers bother, as it involves permits of its own, and is expensive (expensive AND has a shelf life)...

Pygo power now to you....Finding Fierce Snakes will be more than difficult, finding them cheaply, impossible. There are other species of Taipan available.

I have Oxyuranus s. scutulatus, O. s. canni, and O. microlepidotus.

It took me *YEARS* of searching european collections to get my hands on the fierce snakes. The reason for the paucity of australian species is Australia's ban on exportation, as a result these are simply hard to come by. 
As far as browns go....there are much more browns and mulgas present in the US collections, and if you search dilligently you can probably find some...I still am searching for gwardars..which no one even knows what the heck those are...I still hope that somewhere overseas I will find some that I can import...until then I keep searching...

NOTE: Keeping Venomous Taxa is a HUGE responsibility people. You place not only your own life in jeopardy, but the lifes of those around you. Housing, facilities, insurance, antivenine, experience, equipment, are all serious subjects and not optional. To preserve our rights as keepers of such taxa, we have to be harder on ourselves than the laws currently existing...ok off soapbox...


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

I think that's the coolest thing...

Can you post some pics you have of those snakes?

I love snakes but am far to scared to get anything more than the 4.5" boa we have...and I NEVER touch it.

I am assuming the term "hot" refers to the fact that they are highly venomous?


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

6MTcoupe said:


> I think that's the coolest thing...
> 
> Can you post some pics you have of those snakes?
> 
> ...


if you never touch your snake, hes going to be very hostile towards people, i would recomend making sure there is NO POSSIBLE way he can get out lol, cause if he does , you wont be able to pick him up to put him back in his tank.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not sure that hot refers only to animals who are highly venemous but it might hit all venemous animals...but, yeah, hot refers to venom.


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

mikfleye said:


> I think that's the coolest thing...
> 
> Can you post some pics you have of those snakes?
> 
> ...


if you never touch your snake, hes going to be very hostile towards people, i would recomend making sure there is NO POSSIBLE way he can get out lol, cause if he does , you wont be able to pick him up to put him back in his tank.
[/quote]

My girlfriend take him out all the time, 3-4 times a week for hours sometimes, she walks around with it like a scarf. He loves it, sometimes she'll sit and read a book, and he'll just chill for hours with her, it's rather cool to watch....


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

6MTcoupe said:


> I think that's the coolest thing...
> 
> Can you post some pics you have of those snakes?
> 
> ...


if you never touch your snake, hes going to be very hostile towards people, i would recomend making sure there is NO POSSIBLE way he can get out lol, cause if he does , you wont be able to pick him up to put him back in his tank.
[/quote]

My girlfriend take him out all the time, 3-4 times a week for hours sometimes, she walks around with it like a scarf. He loves it, sometimes she'll sit and read a book, and he'll just chill for hours with her, it's rather cool to watch....
[/quote]

oh , in that case, werd lol, pretty much my situation, i bought a snake cause i think they are so cool to watch, but i wont hold my own snake, but my gf (member- kookykay23) takes great care of it, as she has herp experience, she had a red tail boa. SHell probably tell you its her snake, but its really mine , i bought it lol


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very Nice snake.

You have any pics of your gaboon, they have nasty fangs
like over 2 inches..


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

nice man! You dont see pics like that everyday.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice snake


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's a fantastic snake you have there!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

dont they like spit venum and would u die if it eva bit u?? its just 2 risky 2 eva own 1 unless it was just gunna be a show animal and not 2 handle,

U gunna be another Steve Irwin mad bastard with animals till 1day something goes wrong and ur gone


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

PiranhaAttack said:


> dont they like spit venum and would u die if it eva bit u?? its just 2 risky 2 eva own 1 unless it was just gunna be a show animal and not 2 handle,
> 
> U gunna be another Steve Irwin mad bastard with animals till 1day something goes wrong and ur gone


Ignorance is bliss.......and you are blissful


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

readin this thread makes me want to get a hot herp too. lol. so ur saying as long as u handle ur snake forever since young it probably wont bite u, cuz they know u? what would be the easiest hot herp to obtain for a noob? i know that they all arent easy, but whats one that a little less aggressive?


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

that is so cool


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

black_piranha said:


> readin this thread makes me want to get a hot herp too. lol. so ur saying as long as u handle ur snake forever since young it probably wont bite u, cuz they know u? what would be the easiest hot herp to obtain for a noob? i know that they all arent easy, but whats one that a little less aggressive?


Bad idea.

Please get some experience working with these animals first. Find someone who in your area who owns hots, make sure they're reputable, and explain your interest to them and how you wish to learn how to start working with them.

Please don't just randomly buy a poisonous snake. Worst idea ever.


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

bigboi said:


> readin this thread makes me want to get a hot herp too. lol. so ur saying as long as u handle ur snake forever since young it probably wont bite u, cuz they know u? what would be the easiest hot herp to obtain for a noob? i know that they all arent easy, but whats one that a little less aggressive?


My suggestion to you, get into constrictors first... then after you feel comfortable and wanna move on after a couple years, then get a hot. Comparing hots and non venomous snakes is like comparing ice cream and sh*t. And as far as what kinda hot for you to get, thats up to you. In my book, all american pit vipers are downright vicious. Namely Cottonmouths, Rattlers, and Copperheads. Copperheads are pretty laid back, but will give you a nasty nasty bite... along with cottonmouts as well. I know someone that lost half their hand, in 11 days from a cottonmouth bite. I dunno what to tell you about getting your first hot, i'd feel bad if i told you to get a cobra, and it bit you and you died.







Just look around man, read read and read some more. Thats my advice to anyone wanting to get into hot herps.

Good luck


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Venomous snakes should *NEVER* be handled.

They are not a snake that should be just obtained. If you have an inkling of interest in them, find a keeper who is licensed (if required in your area) and if not required, find a serious, long term keeper. Spend time talking, learning, and if supervised assist feeding/cleaning. Most people quickly realize they do not want the headache...

Pygo..nice fangs...LOL how big are your arietans?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

PygoPower said:


> readin this thread makes me want to get a hot herp too. lol. so ur saying as long as u handle ur snake forever since young it probably wont bite u, cuz they know u? what would be the easiest hot herp to obtain for a noob? i know that they all arent easy, but whats one that a little less aggressive?


*My suggestion to you, get into constrictors first*... then after you feel comfortable and wanna move on after a couple years, then get a hot. Comparing hots and non venomous snakes is like comparing ice cream and sh*t. And as far as what kinda hot for you to get, thats up to you. In my book, all american pit vipers are downright vicious. Namely Cottonmouths, Rattlers, and Copperheads. Copperheads are pretty laid back, but will give you a nasty nasty bite... along with cottonmouts as well. I know someone that lost half their hand, in 11 days from a cottonmouth bite. I dunno what to tell you about getting your first hot, i'd feel bad if i told you to get a cobra, and it bit you and you died.







Just look around man, read read and read some more. Thats my advice to anyone wanting to get into hot herps.

Good luck








[/quote]

i have a constrictor right now, had a couple months. i also have a king cal that apparently likes to strike whenever i need to get near the cage. to catch this guy, when cleaning his cage, i drop a piece of cloth or small towel on its head area and grab itz middle body or tail sometimes. ive been bit by this guy only when he was a baby and did not hurt but felt like i was gonna get a heart attack lol. i guess i should get more experience with these guys first then?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha you guys are crazy







snakes freak me out haha


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

PygoPower said:


> Yeah all Sistrurus snakes, and if i'm not mistaken all rattlers in general, have a nasty, super potent flesh eating toxin that makes up the majority of their venom.


Vipers have mainly hemotoxins which destroy tissue and cause tissue necrosis. However this is a vague statment as there are many components in the venom including acetylcholine which is the nuerotransmitter for sending impulses from motor neurons to muscle fibers. This causes involuntary spasms in the prey item.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

big balls man! big balls!


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> readin this thread makes me want to get a hot herp too. lol. so ur saying as long as u handle ur snake forever since young it probably wont bite u, cuz they know u? what would be the easiest hot herp to obtain for a noob? i know that they all arent easy, but whats one that a little less aggressive?


*My suggestion to you, get into constrictors first*... then after you feel comfortable and wanna move on after a couple years, then get a hot. Comparing hots and non venomous snakes is like comparing ice cream and sh*t. And as far as what kinda hot for you to get, thats up to you. In my book, all american pit vipers are downright vicious. Namely Cottonmouths, Rattlers, and Copperheads. Copperheads are pretty laid back, but will give you a nasty nasty bite... along with cottonmouts as well. I know someone that lost half their hand, in 11 days from a cottonmouth bite. I dunno what to tell you about getting your first hot, i'd feel bad if i told you to get a cobra, and it bit you and you died.:laugh: Just look around man, read read and read some more. Thats my advice to anyone wanting to get into hot herps.

Good luck








[/quote]

i guess i should get more experience with these guys first then?
[/quote]

Most definitely... without a doubt









And to everyone that has responded to this thread.... I DO NOT.... DO NOT advise doing what you seen me doing in this pic. As the saying goes, you play with fire, sooner or later you get burned. Hots are like a loaded gun, and should always be treated with the utmost respect.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

black_piranha said:


> i have a constrictor right now, had a couple months. i also have a king cal that apparently likes to strike whenever i need to get near the cage. to catch this guy, when cleaning his cage, i drop a piece of cloth or small towel on its head area and grab itz middle body or tail sometimes. ive been bit by this guy only when he was a baby and did not hurt but felt like i was gonna get a heart attack lol. i guess i should get more experience with these guys first then?


That lil' cali king got you once and it nearly gave you a heart attack.

If a hot got you... well... we'll just say a heart attack might be more pleasurable depending on what type of snake it was.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

PygoPower said:


> Sweet snake. I think I'v seen that pic before somewhere. Are you the guy with the gaboon and all the other hots?


Ive owned gaboons in the past, alont with rhino vipers, Bothrops, and various other hots. A friend of mine used to be a member on this site. So he might have had some pics of some of my snakes. I doubt you seen this pic though, this is a new pic.:laugh:
[/quote]

Ive seen that pic before too, it was posted back in March in the Lounge with several other pics.

CLICKY


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Sweet snake. I think I'v seen that pic before somewhere. Are you the guy with the gaboon and all the other hots?


Ive owned gaboons in the past, alont with rhino vipers, Bothrops, and various other hots. A friend of mine used to be a member on this site. So he might have had some pics of some of my snakes. I doubt you seen this pic though, this is a new pic.:laugh:

Ive seen that pic before too, it was posted back in March in the Lounge with several other pics. 
[/quote]
CLICKY
[/quote]

ah yes, now I remember.


----------

